# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة الشيخ أحمد بن سعد الغامدي رحمه الله

## محمد طه شعبان

*السيرة الذاتية لفضيلة الشيخ أ.د/ أحمد الغامدي*


** الاسم: أ.د. أحمد بن سعد بن حمدان الحمدان الغامدي.*
** الدرجة العملية: أستـــاذ*
** التخصص العام: شريعـة*
** التخصص الخاص: عقيدة ومذاهب معاصرة.*
**العمل: أستاذ الدراسات العليا بقسم العقيدة بجامعة أم القرى – مكة المكرمة*
**مراحل التعليم:* 
*1- المرحلة الابتدائية بالظفير – التابعة لمنطقة (الباحة حالياَ)*
*2- المرحلة المتوسطة : معهد معلمين ابتدائي بالظفير كذلك.*
*3- المرحلة الثانوية: ثانوية دار التوحيد بالطائف انتساباً.*
*4- المرحلة الجامعية: الجامعة الإسلامية – كلية الشريعة -بتقدير ممتاز.*
*5- مرحلة الماجستير في الشريعة الإسلامية فرع العقيدة من جامعة الملك عبد العزيز (سابقاً وجامعة أم القرى حالياً ) بتقدير ممتاز.*
*6- مرحلة الدكتوراه من كلية الشريعة فرع العقيدة من جامعة أم القرى بتقدير ممتاز.*
*المشايخ الذين تتلمذت عليهم:* 
*1- الأستاذ عبد الهادي لطفي الصباغ متخصص في اللغة العربية والقراءات والتفسير في بداية الطلب.*
*2- سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله أثناء رئاسته للجامعة الإسلامية في دروس عامة في المسجد.*
*3- فضيلة الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد حفظه الله رئيس الجامعة الإسلامية في الفقه والحديث.*
*4- الشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري حفظه الله في التفسير في الجامعة والمسجد النبوي الشريف.*
*5- الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله في العقيدة.*
*6- الشيخ عبد اللطيف آل الشيخ رحمه الله في الفقه.*
*7- الشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي رحمه الله في التفسير.*
*8- الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله في التفسير في دروس بالمسجد النبوي الشريف.*
*9- الشيخ عبد القادر شيبة الحمد حفظه الله في المذاهب ودروس الفقه بالمسجد النبوي الشريف.*
*10- الشيخ محمد عطية سالم رحمه الله في الفقه بالمسجد النبوي الشريف.*
*11- الشيخ المنتصر الكتاني رحمه الله في الحديث بالمسجد النبوي الشريف.*
*12- الشيخ محمد أمين المصري رحمه الله في الحديث.*
*13- الشيخ محمد الغزالي رحمه الله في الأديان.*
*14- الأستاذ الدكتور عبد العظيم الشناوي ثاني شخصية في العالم الإسلامي في اللغة العربية آنذاك رحمه الله.*
*15- الشيخ محمد الغزالي رحمه الله في الأديان .*
*المؤلفــــات منها:* 
*1- عقيد ختم النبوة بالنبوة المحمدية – رسالة ماجستير – ط*
*2- تحقيق كتاب شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة لأبي القاسم اللالكائي نصفه تقريباً رسالة دكتوراه والباقي بعد ذلك 8ج)-ط.*
*3- تحقيق كتاب الكرامات لأبي القاسم اللالكائي – ط.*
*4- فطرية المعرفة وموقف المتكلمين منها-ط.*
*5- المجتمع الإسلامي من خلال سورة الفاتحة-ط.*
*6- الوحدة الإسلامية: أسسها ووسائل تحقيقها-ط.*
*7- الترف المادي والفكري وأثره على المجتمع البشري– خ.*
*8- نقد كتاب الأعلام في صدر الإسلام – بحث – ط.*
*9- رسالة في تحقيق حديث بئر بضاعة – خ.*
*10- آيات الصفات – بحث – ط*
*11- دلائل الإسلام – ط -*
*12- الإيمان العملي – خ-*
*13- توحيد العبادة – بحث – خ.*
*14- منهج تقرير العقيدة وحوار المخالفين.-ط-*
*15- حكم أقوال الصحابة في الاعتقاد.*
*16- الأمن العقدي – بحث –*
*17- حوار هاديء مع الدكتور القزويني الشيعي الاثني عشري–ط-*
*18- حوارات عقلية مع الطائفة الاثني عشرية في الأصول – ط-*
*19- حوارات عقلية مع الطائفة الاثني عشرية في المصادر – ط-*
*20-الضوابط الفقهيه في التعامل مع المخالفين في المسائل الأصلية والفرعية-ط-*
*21- فقه الائتلاف – خ –*
*الأعمـــــال منها:* 
*1- التدريس بقسم العقيدة بالجامعة الإسلامية من 1402هـ إلى 1404هـ.*
*2- عميد شئون الطلاب بالجامعة الإسلامية من 1404هـ - إلى عام 1410هـ.*
*3- أستاذ مشارك بقسم الدراسات العليا بالجامعة الإسلامية من1410هـ إلى عام 1414هـ.*
*4- أستاذ كرسي بقسم الدراسات العليا بجامعة أم القرى من 1415هـ إلى 1425هـ.*
*5- عضو بالمجلس العلمي بالجامعة الإسلامية سابقاً.*
*6- عضو بمجلس الجامعة الإسلامية- سابقاً.*
*7- عضو المجلس العلمي بجامعة أم القرى -سابقاً.*
*8- الإشراف على دورتين أقيمتا لتعليم اللغة العربية في بريطانيا و بنجلاديش .*
*9- رحلات دعوية إلى عدة دول غربية – إمريكا وألمانيا_*
*10- المشاركة في بعض المؤتمرات والندوات الدعوية والجامعية.*
*11- الإشراف والمناقشة لعشرات الرسائل العلمية بمرحلتي الماجستير والدكتوراه في عدة جامعات.*
*أنشطة حالية منها:* 
*1- دروس علمية أسبوعيـة بمكـة وجـدة.*
*2- ملتقى أسبوعي مفتوح كل يوم أحد - بعد العشاء - بالمنزل يستضاف فيه العلماء والدعاة في أثناء العام الدراسي وسمي بـ(ملتقى مكة الثقافي)*
*3- تحكيم أبحاث علمية للترقيات والمجلات العلمية المُحَكَّمة.*
*4- محاضرات وندوات علمية .*

----------


## عبدالله السُنّي

غفر الله له ورحمه وأسكنه فسيح جناته.

هنا مؤلفات الشيخ.
http://www.sunnahway.net/node/1950

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيك، ورحم الشيخ

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته ، وألحقنا به في الصالحين 
اللهم اعف عنه وتجاوز عن سيآته وارفع درجاته

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحم الله الشيخ لقد كانت مؤلفاته عظيمة النفع جليلة القدر .

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته ، وألحقنا به في الصالحين 
اللهم اعف عنه وتجاوز عن سيآته وارفع درجاته

----------

